# Senior Housing Available 55+



## Connie (May 25, 2019)

I read it was ok to advertise senior housing here.
 I have 38 apartments available for seniors. 55+
1604 Grand Ave. Savannah, NY. 13146
$1030 - $1500 depending on which apartment chosen
Utilities included, all meals included. Added restaurant style
Activities
House keeping included and linen changed weekly
Safe and Secure
Independent Living. We don't offer medical assistance. 
If you need assistance you may hire a personal aide. 
Feel free to go to our website to check us out. 
Brick Corner Independent Living dot com.


----------



## Manatee (May 27, 2019)

Too far north.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 27, 2019)

Sounds great but not for me.


----------



## KingsX (May 27, 2019)

Sounds great... but too far north for me too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 28, 2019)

Sounds great but it seems too good to be true.

The project seems too small to provide all of those services at the prices quoted above.

Is this an income controlled/government subsidized project or is it open to anyone regardless of income.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 28, 2019)

Move down to Texas!!!!!!


----------



## KingsX (May 29, 2019)

*

There are several partly government subsidized senior apartment complexes built in the Dallas area.  Churchill Properties built and manages many of them which they call, "Evergreen."  I visited the one which was built several years ago in Richardson a city north of Dallas   I couldn't see inside an apartment [they were all occupied] but the common areas were very nice and they also had a beauty parlor and a computer room. Churchill's newest one is in the city of Rowlett east of Dallas.  I've heard they plan to build another one in this area.  Needless to day,  usually there is a waiting list to get in.   

Here is a link to more info:

https://www.churchillresidential.com/locations.aspx

*


----------



## Connie (Jun 2, 2019)

It does seem to good to be true... but it is .... We are officially open now.... come on to NY everyone....  We are not in NY City. We are located in the Fingerlakes Region of NY State.  Beautiful countryside.  The town we are located in has a convenient store that is only open until 9 pm if that tells you anything.  LOL.  Very peaceful and beautiful here.  

https://www.brickcornerindependentliving.com/


----------



## Liberty (Jun 2, 2019)

Connie, sounds like a great place...are there medical facilities fairly close nearby?


----------



## Connie (Jun 2, 2019)

The nearest doctor office is about a half hour away.  There is an ambulance service in town, which is nice.  A fire department also.  We are even having blood draws here so someone doesnt have to get up early to go to an appointment for labs.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 2, 2019)

Sounds great, but snow.  Brrrr.  I'm glad to see you reaching out to us seniors in a positive way.  Good on you!!


----------



## Connie (Jun 2, 2019)

Where do you live buckeye?  no snow..... that probably means too HOT for me.  LOL. I tried florida... I high tailed it back home after two years.


----------



## Trade (Jun 2, 2019)

> "In an atmosphere of Christ-Like Love"



Being an Atheist I don't think it's a good fit for me.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you Trade for pointing out this huge discrepancy:
"*Brick Corner does not discriminate on the basis or race, creed, color, sex or nationality. If you are 55 or older you are eligible to apply at Brick Corner" 
**AND  
"*_an atmosphere of
Christ-like Love."
__So, one may not be so eligible afterall.  Or, at least not feel so welcomed._


----------



## Connie (Jun 2, 2019)

Everyone is welcome, we as Christians also do not judge.  It is not our place to judge.  We can believe what we like, as anyone else can believe what they like.  Maybe it is you that would discriminate against us?  

Seems maybe we are not welcome? 

Just looking at it from another angle.  

No one knows who is right or wrong.  We all just believe what we are comfortable with I would think.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 2, 2019)

Connie, so agree with you.  Seems like its such a "critical age" these days.  How can anyone find fault with "love".  Would that 
more folks would just "love" and let live.  LOL!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 2, 2019)

"Maybe it is you that would discriminate against us? 
Seems maybe we are not welcome?"

Maybe you're wrong?  Maybe you're just here to sell stuff?  Maybe you like to make assumptions?  Maybe I'm just glad Trade pointed something out?


----------



## Connie (Jun 2, 2019)

ok, i give in... im not arguing about anything with anyone.  Hope you enjoy your night.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 2, 2019)

And I hope you enjoy your night too, Connie!  :goodnight:


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 3, 2019)

Connie said:


> Where do you live buckeye?  no snow..... that probably means too HOT for me.  LOL. I tried florida... I high tailed it back home after two years.



Since I retired, I was in Florida for 6 years, then Hawaii for 3, now Phoenix Arizona for 2 yrs - yes I like it hot


----------



## Connie (Jun 3, 2019)

I guess you do. Too hot for me. What place was your favorite?


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 3, 2019)

Connie said:


> I guess you do. Too hot for me. What place was your favorite?



lol - all of them


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> lol - all of them


The heat is quite dry where you are now though, huh?  That kind of heat is tolerable.  I really dislike humid heat like we get here in Ohio.  Trying to deal with it, though.  I hope we don't get those 90 % humidity and 90+ degrees days here this year.  Takes a lot out of a person.  Trying to keep the AC off, too, for my budget's sake!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 4, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> The heat is quite dry where you are now though, huh?  That kind of heat is tolerable.  I really dislike humid heat like we get here in Ohio.  Trying to deal with it, though.  I hope we don't get those 90 % humidity and 90+ degrees days here this year.  Takes a lot out of a person.  Trying to keep the AC off, too, for my budget's sake!



Sadly, I'm in the process of selling my AZ place, and moving back to Ohio to be close to my parents (both in their mid 90s).  I grew up in Southern Ohio, and that's where I'm headed.  Not looking forward to the sticky hot days...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Sadly, I'm in the process of selling my AZ place, and moving back to Ohio to be close to my parents (both in their mid 90s).  I grew up in Southern Ohio, and that's where I'm headed.  Not looking forward to the sticky hot days...


So sorry you have to move on.  I guess your parents must need you.  Well, you can at least keep the AC on when needed.


----------



## Connie (Jun 7, 2019)

We have quite mild weather here in NY compared to most places. Even here though I love my a.c.


----------



## Connie (Jun 7, 2019)

Aunt Bea, On 5/28 you asked if this was open to anyone......This is open to anyone that has private pay.  We dont do subsidized pay or section 8.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 8, 2019)

Connie said:


> Aunt Bea, On 5/28 you asked if this was open to anyone......This is open to anyone that has private pay.  We dont do subsidized pay or section 8.



Thanks!

I'm amazed at the price/value offered compared to similar places in Rochester or Syracuse.

I hope that this is the start of a trend to offer a homey budget-friendly alternative to the glitzy cruise ship style independent living facilities.

Good luck!


----------



## Connie (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank You for all the encouragement.  I am totally loving my new job here.  And the place is so pretty.  Meals are great.  Ive been eating lunch here each day to "test the food" and I am thinking it is very tasty.


----------



## Connie (Jun 8, 2019)

If you are in the area, stop by and check us out just for fun.  Would be nice to meet you in person.
1604 Grand Avenue, Savannah, NY 13146.  

Enjoy Your Day.


----------



## Connie (Jun 27, 2019)

Update - There is a new law in effect that states landlords have to accept section 8 as a source of income.  That being said, we are and will accept section 8 as an income source.  I am so grateful for a landlord association that I joined that keeps me up to date.  Sorry I did not hear of that soon.  3 months late is better than never I suppose.  No one applied anyways that asked about section 8 - which eases my conscious.   So much to learn with these ever changing laws.


----------

